# Where can I buy essential oils on the High Street?



## peartree

Hi all :flower:

Just the above question, really, sorry if it's a bit dumb, but I can't remember coming across any shops with essential oils? (don't go shopping often though). :blush:

I'm looking for ones for using with reuseable wipes, and for nappy bucket.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## buttonnose82

if your after tea tree then you can get that in most chemists and some asda/tesco ect and even mothercare

any other oils you should be able to get at places like holland & barrett


----------



## KrisKitten

Illl second the above poster, 
holland and barratt have essential oils along with some aromatherapy bits and a limited homeopathy range (in my experience they're all on the same aisle) xxx


----------



## MandaAnda

I have some tea tree oil and lavender oil, both of which I bought from Boots. Usually, one end of an aisle is all essential oils.


----------



## bubbles

I got tea tree and lavendar from wilkinsons. The essential oils are with the bath and medicine stuff (not the ones near the oil burners)


----------



## kate.m.

i got mine from an independent hippy-type shop! maybe theres 1 of them near u?


----------



## peartree

Thank you so much for your replies! I'm making some wipes as a wee gift for a friend who's due this week, so I thought it'd be nice to pop a couple of bottles of oils in with them too. :)


----------

